# Divorce Floor. 2nd Attempt



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Do you own or rent the grinding machine? I want to buy one for next season.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I was feeling a bit let down when I saw the washer, but it picked back up again with the pic of the grinder.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I was feeling a bit let down when I saw the washer, but it picked back up again with the pic of the grinder.


LOL. You described me to a T.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What is a divorce floor?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> What is a divorce floor?


I figured it was a job name. Meaning these fools got divorced and now I am doing the floor so they can split the cash.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DeanV said:


> What is a divorce floor?


It's a new technique very very expensive.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Do you own or rent the grinding machine? I want to buy one for next season.


Company owns 4 grinders. Business is growing so we used a buy back program with On Floor to get new machine. We will have all new machines but there is a 10 week wait. Divorce Floor is helping out a long time friend who has to sell his house and wants to spruce up the garage. I did it gratis. Used his power washer cuz it was there. 1800 psi worked fine. This was my 225th epoxy floor. They split all assets and had no lawyers. House is free and clear and on market for 2.5 million. They both make a lot of money. Beer, Cigar, sporting clays and fishing buddy. Know both since 4th grade. Needed some practice with Corotech Epoxy so this was a good opportunity. Very different application characteristics then what I'm use to but squeegee'd fine and leveled perfectly. I'm happy and he's happy. Aliphatic Clear tomorrow AM.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have only done 2 epoxy floors. One was a good quality kit, the other was with the corotech system. We did have a wrinkling issue the rep could not figure out (did not seam to be any of the standard painter mistakes such as not mixing well, etc).

Also, in your previous post I asked why the new grinder is only 800 rpm with the previous version had a 1500ish and 3400ish rpm speed?


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

what did you use to get into the tight corners?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

NACE said:


> Company owns 4 grinders. Business is growing so we used a buy back program with On Floor to get new machine. We will have all new machines but there is a 10 week wait. Divorce Floor is helping out a long time friend who has to sell his house and wants to spruce up the garage. I did it gratis. Used his power washer cuz it was there. 1800 psi worked fine. This was my 225th epoxy floor. They split all assets and had no lawyers. House is free and clear and on market for 2.5 million. They both make a lot of money. Beer, Cigar, sporting clays and fishing buddy. Know both since 4th grade. Needed some practice with Corotech Epoxy so this was a good opportunity. Very different application characteristics then what I'm use to but squeegee'd fine and leveled perfectly. I'm happy and he's happy. Aliphatic Clear tomorrow AM.


What did you think of the Corotech? I like it so far no issues. What were you using before?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DeanV said:


> We have only done 2 epoxy floors. One was a good quality kit, the other was with the corotech system. We did have a wrinkling issue the rep could not figure out (did not seam to be any of the standard painter mistakes such as not mixing well, etc).
> 
> Also, in your previous post I asked why the new grinder is only 800 rpm with the previous version had a 1500ish and 3400ish rpm speed?


What was the quality kit you used? We are still trying to figure out which is best and best priced.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

DeanV said:


> We have only done 2 epoxy floors. One was a good quality kit, the other was with the corotech system. We did have a wrinkling issue the rep could not figure out (did not seam to be any of the standard painter mistakes such as not mixing well, etc). Also, in your previous post I asked why the new grinder is only 800 rpm with the previous version had a 1500ish and 3400ish rpm speed?


I asked the question to the On Floor Rep. I was told that the old machines never achieved a higher rpm then 450. I too thought the old machines were 1500-3400 rpm. I don't know the answer. These variable speed machines can grind concrete, remove coatings and do decks. When I used the old machine to grind a garage floor it took 2.5 hours for a 2 bay. This machine took 45 minutes at 850 rpm. You can reverse the blades too which makes a huge difference because the diamonds are always sharp and not rounded over.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

NACE said:


> I asked the question to the On Floor Rep. I was told that the old machines never achieved a higher rpm then 450. I too thought the old machines were 1500-3400 rpm. I don't know the answer. These variable speed machines can grind concrete, remove coatings and do decks. When I used the old machine to grind a garage floor it took 2.5 hours for a 2 bay. This machine took 45 minutes at 850 rpm. You can reverse the blades too which makes a huge difference because the diamonds are always sharp and not rounded over.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk



That is really weird. Specs on the OnFloor website are completely different than what the rep is saying. I think even the machine itself had the 1500ism rpm rating on it IIRC. Interesting.


----------

